# How long does it take for refund to be credited to a Visa Card?



## sherib (11 Nov 2006)

The question is in the title - does anyone know how long it _normally_ takes for a cash refund to be credited to a Visa Card? The refund was made by a large shop in Dublin this week. Visa told me it could take up to ten working days for the credit to appear on my account! If this is true why should it take so long - especially since debits appear in a day or so? 

I intend to transfer the money to my current account. Fortunately I was warned to make sure my Visa account was in credit (presumably up to the next pay date which isn't for another four weeks), otherwise I would be charged a cash advance fee of 1.5%. Does anyone think this is a bit strange since in effect I would be charged for withdrawing my own money? If I hadn't phoned Visa I'd never have expected this so appreciate the warning. I expect all this is legal and set out in the Ts & Cs but that still doesn't explain why a fee would be charged for withdrawing one's own money.

PS  Could it be because when the original debit was made I was given credit for a number of weeks?  In that case is it not the retailer who had to await payment?  It would be interesting to know if the retailer's account is debited immediately.


----------



## Crunchie (11 Nov 2006)

My experience is exactly the same length of time as purchases. I'm looking at a CC bill here and an Argos refund took 3 days.


----------



## kilomike (11 Nov 2006)

Crunchie is spot on. I recently got a refund from Ticketmaster, it took 5 days which included a weekend


----------



## sherib (12 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The credit was made on Thursday so it should show by the middle of next week - I hope! I'll post when it happens.


----------

